# Tower speakers DB717TL 4.5 ohm



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey bros 

I just picked up a pair of transmission line Dave Brown design 717. Which are two tower speakers vented in the back up top with 2 mid woofers Dayton rs180-8 8 ohms that are ran in series with a 4 ohm dome Dayton tweeter . The speakers come in at 4.5 ohms when I checked them . 

My question 

Can I run these 4.5 ohm speakers tower speakers with my Onkyo TX nr636 receiver . It is not 4 ohm certified ? 

I have ran small 4" drivers with my old Onkyo TX SR 604 which was not 4 ohm certified with no problems . 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can try, The issue is the speakers will likely dip down to 2ohm at times and that will create alot of heat in the amps. You will have to check the receiver to see if it gets hot when running them at moderate to loud levels and if so stop using them or damage will occur.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

What about redesign ideas to get to 6 to 8 ohms . Maybe as a true midrange or another mid woofer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That tends to get complicated as the crossover/s is designed for a certain type of driver and replacing it with a different type would mean a new crossover and possibly even replacing all the drivers to match so you dont end up with holes of missing frequencies or too much overlap. 
That gets a little out of my knowledge area so hopefully someone with more experience will chime in soon.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I would run them and not worry. If you crank the volume and listen to music for hours the receiver will get hot. All good receivers have had overload/thermal protection built in for over the last ten years, if it's overloading it will turn itself off. If it's hot to the touch make sure it's extra ventilated and take it easy.

You can't just drop in different drivers to change the impedance. That would require a crossover redesign.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the advice with these speakers and for all the help you gave me with my JL12w7 home theater project . I up graded my crown Xls 2000 to crown xls2500 in that project recently . Then moved over the jumper to 1.8 high sensitivity on the Minidsp and it introduced me to a whole new world of bass . That box you spec out for me works awesome . 

I am just going to replace some of the poor wiring connections and finish the outside on those transmission line speakers . 

I will be using them in my home theater setup . I rarely listen to music on that system . I will replacing some smaller tower I am using now. 

Do you think they will perform well in home theater ?


----------

